# Opera Machine



## Footer (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't know how this has been up for 2 years and we have not linked to it here. 

http://www.roh.org.uk/opera-machine

I've played the opera game and have since avoided it. I'm not sure this really convinces me to go back, but if you have parents that have no idea what it is you do, send them here. This makes "Sing Faster" look like childs play.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 24, 2015)

crap, this is going to the boss, who sometimes seems to think I am doing nothing up in the booth and it is all ran on a button.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 24, 2015)

Ive seen that a few times before, but never thought to post it here... not sure why not though....


----------



## Joshualangman (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi all, the "Opera Machine" website discussed here is now broken. None of the videos that it incorporates seem to be available on YouTube. I contacted the Royal Opera House and they confirmed that the videos are gone but don't seem to have any plans to restore them. This is a great loss; I've used this resource with my students repeatedly. Does anyone happen to have any sort of archive of the site, or even of the main edited cut of the multiple cameras?


----------



## Amiers (Aug 31, 2021)

They made them Private. So the link is still active which is surprising they won’t fix it. I’ll scrape around and see what I can come up with.


----------

